# pto failure



## mrfixit77845 (Aug 24, 2020)

i have a 5075 jd first pto would turn on and off then tractor would not start so replaced pto switch now tractor starts. but pto will not come on. power goes to switch and leaves switch but no power to solenoid and instantly a lights flashes on the dash. when pto switch is pulled on? can someone give me any ideas? thanks Stan


----------

